# Albino guppies



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i got 2 pairs of albino guppies today and both females are pregnant.they are in a 30 or so litre tank with 5 guppy fry, 3 platy fry and 1 molly fry.should i keep them all in together and leave the females to give birth in the tank or should i take the females out?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Either is fine. The fry won't be a problem for new fry, so if the adults aren't eating those fry, then it's all good.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

okay.are male albino gups supposed to be orange?


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

how do you put pics up cos i want to put some up with the gups in.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

ive got a video of my gups

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le6BmO3YxRk


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

The usual best way to tell if they're truly albino is to see if the "pupil" part of their little fishy eyes are red, and the "iris" looks colorless or white. Blue, black, or any other color and they're not albino. 
If not... well, you've got yourself some Tequila Sunrise Guppies. Or at least, that's what they look like to me.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

im pretty sure they are albinos.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

How to put up pictures:
Host to a site like Photobucket
copy code
put that code in your post
Walla- picture :)


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

thanks Obsidian


----------

